# raw-k 9 craving?



## pazzo

Hi guys! 

Im hoping someone can give me insight. I have been wanting to feed raw for awhile, but out of fear I would not give my boy proper nutrients, I have not. He currenty eats Orijen (looks great) however a friend gave me some k 9 cravings to try...he loves it. I havent heard much about it and would appreciate ANY and ALL thoughts on it...or another product you would suggest instead? 

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Lynn_P

If you mean K9-Kraving... I've been feeding my dogs that food for the past five years with awesome results!!!


----------



## Metalsmith

This is the food my dog has been on since he came from my breeder as a puppy. He came with a box of chicken K9 Kraving. I now feed alternately the turkey, turkey and bison, and sometimes chicken flavors. It's a fantastic food and Khyber loves it! He has done beautifully on it.

I've had the opportunity to see 2 of his littermates whose owners did not continue this diet despite the strong reccomendation from the breeder for K9 Kraving or DIY raw. I think they may have switched to kibble because of the cost, and yes, this is a spendy diet(I also feed chicken necks to cut down a little on costs). Anyway, I know there may be other factors besides diet involved, but I don't think they looked nearly as good as Khyber does.


----------



## Brightelf

K9 Kraving is THE BEST prepared raw in my opinion! Dogs on K9 Kraving have incredibly dense, thick, soft shiny coats and look marvelous. I have a few friends who feed K9 Kraving, and the results are phenomenal. (one of their cats even steals some of the K9 Kraving, and even she has a super-dense coat!)

I also began raw with K9 Kraving. I cannot get it over here in Germany. Dogs LOVE the stuff! In fact, Grimm leaped through an open ground-floor window in my USA apartment one night when I went to try to throw a K9 Kraving wrapper away!

Yes, the stuff is a bit spend-y, but it has all the vitamins and minerals added, so think of what we normally spend on supplements. Plus, you can do this more cheaply by every few days doing half the meal in DIY and half in K9 Kraving...... or, just doing K9 Kraving 4 days a week, and DIY the other 3.. whatever! This is an awesome product. 

They also have a new flavor out-- Mackerel! It's relatively low fat, and a great protien source!


----------



## Brightelf

And I have to agree with Sarah here-- Khyber







is GORGEOUS. The K9 Kraving probably helps, but I think it's mainly his hunky Khyber-ness. LOVE seeing him in your avatar-- what a face!







*swoooooon*THUD!!


----------



## Chantell

Where do you order this K9 Cravings??


----------



## pazzo

Thank you all for the great replys! This food stuff can get pretty confusing! I was reading the labels and the protein was really low on ALL of thier meats and the mackeral, which was made me think hmmmm...beacuse the Orijen (6 fish) is very high in protein (I thought they got energy from protein) I was a bit worried to switch. My boy is a very active one, but is nursing a muscle injury so we arent quite as active lately! 

I will start on Monday and will def keep you posted. Thanks again for your time and help! : )


----------



## Metalsmith

Oh thank you, Patti! I have to say I'm afraid that if Khyber hears any more kind compliments his already massive head is going to swell so big that he won't fit in his crate anymore!









Here is a picture from Winter. It's amazing how shiny his coat is considering it's his Winter coat and the fact that he's a sable.









I would definitely reccomend this food.









For Chantell, you can buy K9 Kraving from distributors in your area. Check this out to see if there are any distributors in your state. Where to buy K9 Kraving


----------



## Chantell

Thank you metalsmith, I am in Louisiana, nothing around here, but ordering online is an option!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## pazzo

I have to add...what a HANDSOME MAN! : ) He is a beautiful boy!! ....and with such nice expression, its not hard to see he's a VERY happy camper! : )

Thanks again!


----------



## wolfstraum

I have been able to get my hands on it a few times, and my dogs LOVE it.....super high quality food, and if you can get your hands on it - feed it!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lee


----------



## Brightelf

Sarah, please get out the butter to grease the sides of handsome Khyber's gorgeous head so that it can fit through the doorway, because: GAAAA!! Hunkitudinous beefy muscle-y fluffy gorgeous stunning SNOWHUNK!







Perfect head, ideal structure. And that face! I wanna HUGGLE heem!! 

The K9 Kraving can be kept in the fridge for a week, so when someone has limited freezer space, just pile in enough in the fridge for 1 week, and the rest can be stockpiled in the freezer.







They're frozen chubs. I forget, maybe 1 lb and 2 lbs? They have all the vitamins already in them, and good stuff like sweet potatoes, broccoli, etc. It looks kinda like meatloaf. It even SMELLS good!







You can see the ground veggies mixed into the loaf, too. Grimm inhaled this stuff even more than his usual DIY raw. He began singing his dinnertime pre-oinking seranade when the white tube of K9 Kraving chub comes out of the fridge and I am getting a knife out of the drawer to open it.







When I get back to The States, I will find a way to get K9 Kraving for Grimm, at least some of the time! (we need a pig smiley)


----------



## StarryNite

What is the average cost of this? I just started Lulu on RAW and am learning more about what to give her but it would be kewl to just have it all ready! I did look it up and there is someone on their web site close to me listed.


----------



## StarryNite

I just talked to the distributor here in Co Springs. He said I can buy it directly from him for $65 for s 35 pound case. I figure if I gave her a pound a day of that and suppliment the TOTW (If she'll eat it anymore!) or DIY for one meal then that would cost us roughly $60 a month which isn't too bad. Now that I have my freezer I can def. do this. Do you all think using 1lb a day of this and substituting the kibble for the other meal would be nutritionally balanced for a 5 month old, 38 lb. dog? I have had her on chicken quarters for the past 2 days, 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening just to get her used to the raw but she seems kind of listless to me today, or maybe I am just watching her too closely but it would be nice to have it all ready where all I have to do is put it in her bowl. The distributor I talked to told me that it is the only RAW food that comes out of a human grade, USDA inspected plant so you can be sure all the food is safe as it is regularly inspected.


----------



## Metalsmith

Now you've done it, Patti. I'll have to put him in a horse trailer!









Thank you for your wonderful compliments! He would just _love_ to be huggled. 



> Quote:It looks kinda like meatloaf.


I had to laugh when I read this because our breeder told us that once she actually cooked it in the oven and ate it herself! She said it reminded her of meatloaf!







Not an experiment I want to try but it's a reminder of the quality ingredients that make up this food.


----------



## Brightelf

Yeah, Sarah.. it looks and smells GOOD. I haven't ever cooked and eaten it, but... I can understand the breeder trying it. It's USDA approved ingredients.









Let the compliments swell Khyber's handsome, hunkiferous head!!







*swooooonnnnn* THUD!!


----------



## Metalsmith

StarryNite, I think you would probably be fine to substitute one of Lulu's kibble meals for this. My breeder heartily reccomended an all raw diet, but she also said a partly high grade kibble diet would be okay if we couldn't afford the K9 Kraving for every meal. 

BTW, I saw some pictures of Lulu and one of your siamese kitties in the photo section. They look like they have a lot of fun together and Lulu is looking great. She's just beautiful.


----------



## StarryNite

Metal, thanks so much for the compliments, Lulu is such a wonderful dog, she is so smart and so loving and I just want the best for her








I currently have her on RAW mostly, chicken quarters and just incorporated beef, I am learning! Her and Jacobi (If you see my thread about crazy cats LOL) have a lot of fun together but she usually gets the brunt of the damage, the cat usually fares pretty well! 

I talked to the distributor again and am going to meet him next week to get a 35lb case of the K9 craving. I figured I will do maybe only 3lb a week of that and the rest DIY as I am getting a pretty good beginner handle on the RAW diet. I did talk to him at length and it seems there is really good stuff in there that would be hard to process on my own, and even if she only gets it a 3 or 4 times a week I think it will be beneficial for her! 

I do still offer her the TOTW kibble (just keep it down in a bowl all day) and she'll take a bite here and there but very rarely now, she mostly likes her raw!

As we speak her and the cat are wrestling and she is crying, ahhh welll....







maybe I should just take the "if you can't beat them, join them" approach and go wrestle with them LOL









Oh, btw, your GSD, in your profile pic, is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!


----------



## Metalsmith

> Quote:I figured I will do maybe only 3lb a week of that and the rest DIY as I am getting a pretty good beginner handle on the RAW diet. I did talk to him at length and it seems there is really good stuff in there that would be hard to process on my own, and even if she only gets it a 3 or 4 times a week I think it will be beneficial for her!


Sounds like a great plan!








Lulu is so lucky to have such dedicated owner.

I bet it's never a dull moment around there with all the critters. It's nice to hear that Lulu and Jacobi get along well enough to play. They must keep each other pretty well entertained!


----------



## Metalsmith

Thanks for the compliments, everyone!


----------



## StarryNite

LOL Metal







well, they definitely keep *me* entertained when I see her dragging him by his neck across the room and when she lets go he turns around and pounces on her and digs in with claws (thus the yelps) but I am learning to just let them play as I am not used to a cat playing like a dog LOL but my cat sure does! who needs pro wrestling with all this going on, right?


----------



## StarryNite

I just sent the distributor here a check and am picking up my first 30lb case of the K9-Kraving on Tuesday







YAY! I am anxious to feed it to Lulu. Their reccomendation for her is only 1/2 lb a day (which seems low to me) but I am going to give her that 1/2 lb for breakfast and a chicken quarter as she is on now for dinner so she still gets the chomping the RMB in. Thanks for this thread, I wouldn't have found it without it and at least at the time being don't want to deal with the OM's (because she doesn't like them so far) and the veggie glop stuff. In the future I may but right now my 5 year old keeps me so busy it's hard to find the time  

So my plan is pretty simple but 100% raw and I also found a local distributor, or I should say Denali found one for me, who sells chicken backs and basically any other RMB, MM and OM I could want for the second meal (Thanks Denali!) so I think I am about set on a meal plan for Lulu. 

I have it set up with Steve (the Co. Springs distributor of K9 Kraving) to order a case every month and a half and pick it up relatively close to home. He charges $65 for a case of 30 1lb chubs which should last me two months using 1/2 lb for one meal a day, so not too pricey at all









How much do you all feed your dogs? The K9 Kraving site suggestions seem pretty low amounts to me but they must know what they are talking about


----------



## JerzeyGSD

I would start with the recommended amount. If she starts to get too ribby than just add a bit more. It might be that that just has added stuff in it to make the calorie count higher and so they suggest feeding less. I don't know how premade raw works but I would just start from there... it's just like kibble; start with the recommended amount and adjust as necessary. 

Good luck with the Kravings.


----------



## wolfstraum

I can also add that I have seen a couple of dogs owned by the distributor who were fed K9K for their whole lives with him - and they lived to be good ages, and were/are active as seniors....Xito was 12.5 and Ciwan will be 12 in September...

If I ever get a new place, and a couple of freezers, I would like to be a distributor myself and feed it to all mine!

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteTheir reccomendation for her is only 1/2 lb a day (which seems low to me)


For the ENTIRE day that is all she would get? That is nowhere NEAR enough food for her.


----------



## StarryNite

Yeah, I didn't think so either, Lauri, which is why I am going to still give a chicken quarter and other misc. raw to suppliment also for the chewing and grinding.


----------



## StarryNite

Wolf, That sounds like what Steve does. He has 3 GSD's and feeds it to them for one of their meals along with RMB's and distributes to only one commercial place who resells it for upwards of $3 a lb.! He probably has more private clients like me who buy cases from him but I'm sure he only does that to get the distributor price to feed his dogs and make a little extra on the side as well because I know he has a heating/plumbing business as his main income.


----------



## pazzo

Just wanted to jump back in and say that my boy is doing great so far! Its only been a few weeks but he loves it! He drools equally over all of them! His poops are smaller and his teeth are looking better since ive added the bones! Im giving some beef marrow bones, but which Rmb's would you guys suggest as best, or most enjoyable by your dogs?

LOVE reading everyones posts!!

Thanks for all the help : )


----------



## StarryNite

Hi pazzo! I can't wait to get mine and feed it to Lulu after she has been on the chicken quarters for another week as I want to "regulate" her more first. Right now I just give Lulu a chicken quarter for both meals but am going to switch one out for the K-9 Kraving soon. I also found a place to get Chicken backs, necks, etc. I do want her to still have a RMB for one meal to keep the teeth up. I might suggest (though everyone here knows TONS more than I do) to give a RMB that he can chew and gnaw on and digest like chicken leg, thigh, back, etc. because it's great for their teeth.

I am so glad that he loves his K9 Kraving and can't wait to see what Lulu thinks as she is the pickiest eater in the universe!


----------



## StarryNite

Here is the ingredients for the chicken variety:

INGREDIENTS: CHICKEN, CHICKEN HEARTS, CHICKEN GIZZARDS, CHICKEN LIVER, GROUND CHICKEN BONE, SWEET POTATO, BROCCOLI, LINSEED (FLAX) MEAL, SUNFLOWER MEAL, TOMATO PUMICE (DRY), CARROTS (DRY), KELP (DRY), CHOLINE CHLORIDE, VITAMIN E NATURAL, MANGANESE SULFATE, ZINC SULFATE, VITAMIN A, NIACIN, d CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, VITAMIN D3, COPPER SULFATE, RIBOFLAVIN, SELENOYEAST, BIOTIN, VITAMIN B12, PYRIDOXINE HCL, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, COBALT CARBONATE, FOLIC ACID, EDDI.

Guaranteed Analysis, As Fed
Crude Protein (Min.) 13%
Crude Fiber (Max.) 1%
Crude Fat (Min.) 10%
Moisture (Max.) 70%

And here is the feeding chart for anyone interested:


----------



## JerzeyGSD

> Originally Posted By: pazzoJust wanted to jump back in and say that my boy is doing great so far! Its only been a few weeks but he loves it! He drools equally over all of them! His poops are smaller and his teeth are looking better since ive added the bones! Im giving some beef marrow bones, but which Rmb's would you guys suggest as best, or most enjoyable by your dogs?
> 
> LOVE reading everyones posts!!
> 
> Thanks for all the help : )


I can't say that Jerzey really "enjoys" a specific type of bone but I tend to give her either chicken quarters or turkey necks although you could use just about any chicken bone or neck bones from any animals.


----------



## StarryNite

Just an update for anyone following this thread. I talked to Steve today, he called to tell me he dropped my case off. I asked him about reccommended serving sizes and he said that was a guide and that I should ultimately do 5-7% of my dogs weight as well as just gauge her progress by her appearance, actions, etc. (pretty much what y 'all have said LOL)


----------



## pazzo

How bout this! My moms butcher GAVE me chicken backs!!!! I was so excited he said he would just throw them out! He gave me about 20! the bad thing is I gave my boy one and he's a gulper. : ( he gave it abot 6 chews and gone! Now ofcorse im worried because im hoping he digests the bone ok....I know they NEED the Rmbs but they SCARE me!!







uggghhhh...im sure I will be over it in a few days, after everything "comes out" ok! LOL!


----------



## Castlemaid

A lot of times when dogs "gulp" their RMBs, they actually jus chew it enough to break up the bones into little pieces before swallowing. So I wouldn't worry, but I AM jealous !! Free chicken backs! whoohoo!!


----------



## StarryNite

WOW! Great deal pazzo!


----------



## StarryNite

YAY! I just picked up my first case of k9 Kraving! this is the variety he sells:

CHICKEN, BEEF & VEGETABLE

INGREDIENTS: CHICKEN, BEEF, BEEF LIVER, BEEF HEART, GROUND CHICKEN BONE, SWEET POTATO, BROCCOLI, LINSEED (FLAX) MEAL, SUNFLOWER MEAL, TOMATO PUMICE (DRY), CARROTS (DRY), KELP (DRY), CHOLINE CHLORIDE, VITAMIN E NATURAL, MANGANESE SULFATE, ZINC SULFATE, VITAMIN A, NIACIN, d CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, VITAMIN D3, COPPER SULFATE, RIBOFLAVIN, SELENOYEAST, BIOTIN, VITAMIN B12, PYRIDOXINE HCL, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, COBALT CARBONATE, FOLIC ACID, EDDI.

Guaranteed Analysis, As Fed
Crude Protein (Min.) 16%
Crude Fiber (Max.) 2%
Crude Fat (Min.) 12%
Moisture (Max.) 65%

I'm glad because it has the beef hearts and liver already in there (she hates beef liver alone LOL). Once it thaws out I will start her on it after about 4 days more of just the chicken to make sure her poops are good


----------



## StarryNite

So I had my refridg. up too high and Lou's chicken wasn't thawed this morning. I decided since her poops have been great the past week I would just start introducing the K9 Kraving now. So I cut a chub in half for breakfast and mixed it with a fork for a bit and put it down. She sniffs it and walks away







goes back, reluctantly takes a bite, walks away again! Two hours later she has eaten about half of it (reluctantly). I am seeing that 10:30 seems to be her "hungry time" in the morning, she's not a first thing in the morning eater for some reason. 

Anyone elses dog have this reaction? Should I just leave it down until she eats it?







AARRGGG her pickiness is really starting to annoy me! I know you are not supposed to cook it but I don't want to waste a case of the stuff if she won't eat it either!







. So far chicken quarters is all that she seems to like to eat, she even refused a flank steak at one point and won't touch the OM's!









I know I can't just give her chicken quarters alone so if this keeps up I may have to just find some high quality canned food she likes and mix with TOTW with maybe a chicken quarter here and there, I'm at a loss here!


----------



## RebelGSD

The manufacturing facility is not far from me so I visited them several times. I really liked it, they use human grade ingredients. They also manufacture hot dogs for the ballpark and those hot dogs taste better than any I can buy in the store. My dogs loved it but I cannot always afford it as it is pricey.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

Can you maybe keep feeding her the quarters and give her a little bit of the Kravings under the skin or something to entice her to eat it. Or maybe buy ground chicken and mix small amounts of the Kravings in. 

You could also do what any one would do with a dog that doesn't want to eat, leave it down for 15-20 minutes during her hungriest part of the morning/early afternoon and give her just that amount of time to eat. If she won't, don't feed her again until dinner. Since the Kravings has ground bone in it, I would put it down again for dinner and keep giving it to her until she eats it. That's what I have to do with Jerzey's kibble. She won't starve herself.

You could try to use small pieces as a treat so she gets used to the taste of it.

She will eat it, eventually. She's picky, that's all. Kind of reminds me of Koji... it's hard to hid raw from him, too. Lol. (The only problem is you can't starve cats until they want to eat because it can give them liver problems.) 

As for the frozen quarter, you can feed it frozen. It'll just take her longer to eat it. I tend to forget to defrost Jerzey's food pretty often and I just feed it to her frozen. Putting it on the bottom shelf helps it to defrost.


----------



## StarryNite

Those are great suggestions, thanks Jerzey! I actually did just leave it down and she finally finished it just now, took her 3 hours. I wonder if I should try pulling it up, maybe I'll do that next time. I really want her to like it and get all the goodies in it!


----------



## JerzeyGSD

I know what you mean! It would be _so_ convenient if I could find something like that for the cat that was local. I think I would have to order everything online and that could get very costly, very quickly. 

I should stop referencing Koji since he's a cat and all... not really the same thing.

Although, if this stuff wasn't so expensive I would totally have John use it for at least a meal with Jerzey, it would make his raw experience easier. Lol!


----------

